# Why do post links disappear?



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2015)

I tried to read Kleenex's linked article on her post about invasive species food, and when I hit the link on my iPad, the article showed up for 5 seconds, and then disappeared to a white screen.  This happens to me a lot, and when I hit the rounded arrow on the blank page I only get another 5 seconds before the linked article disappears again. I've noticed it when I've tried to read other members' posted links too, though not everyone's links disappear, and I've been able to read them.  I can read pretty fast, but not that fast!

Is it just me, or have others noticed this?  Any ideas for a work-around?  I usually just give up and go to the link website.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 23, 2015)

I've never had that happen on my laptop....that would certainly be annoying.


----------



## creative (Aug 23, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I tried to read Kleenex's linked article on her post about invasive species food, and when I hit the link on my iPad, the article showed up for 5 seconds, and then disappeared to a white screen.  This happens to me a lot, and when I hit the rounded arrow on the blank page I only get another 5 seconds before the linked article disappears again. I've noticed it when I've tried to read other members' posted links too, though not everyone's links disappear, and I've been able to read them.  I can read pretty fast, but not that fast!
> 
> Is it just me, or have others noticed this?  Any ideas for a work-around?  I usually just give up and go to the link website.


Well I am experiencing links going to a white screen quite often...not here but on another forum.  (There is also prolonged lagging there too and being logged out). Javascript console has been implicated...just throwing it out there in case it might be the same thing here.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 24, 2015)

make sure your browser is up to date.  html keeps changing, and not all the new functions play well with old browsers.

and also any helper programs like java, flash, ad blockers, etc.

'the blank white screen....'
you know sites where you sudden get a large pop up inviting you to join / sign up / whatever?  adblockers and popup blockers don't deal with them because of their coding - nor do older browsers - some which produce blank screens.....


----------



## creative (Aug 24, 2015)

dcSaute said:


> make sure your browser is up to date.  html keeps changing, and not all the new functions play well with old browsers.
> 
> and also any helper programs like java, flash, ad blockers, etc.
> 
> ...


I have adblocker and I still got the white screen (not on this forum though).

Also I have heard that java is notoriously problematic so I got it disabled.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I use an iPad Air, and it's all up-to-date.  A puzzlement.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 24, 2015)

Dawg,

Have you tried clearing your browser cache? I've worked in IT for well over 20 years and it's surprising how many weird web-related problems that simple solution fixes - especially the sort of problems that fall under the category of this-only-seems-to-be-happening-to-me.

It's often the last fix people think of and the first thing that works.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Steve, I'll give that a try!  Weird that it's just some links, not all, that disappear.

Edit:  Drat, just cleared browser cache, and the link still disappeared.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 24, 2015)

Ah well... it was worth a try.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2015)

Indeed, made sense.


----------

